# trim to butter ratio



## antimatt3r (Jan 27, 2013)

How much high quality close trim do you use per stick of butter for medium/high strength treats/cookies????

I have used as high as 1oz of trim per stick of butter as little as a half but I'm curious where everyone else is at?!?


----------



## gioua (Jan 28, 2013)

normal dose is .25g decarbed weed per edible so 30 cookies = 7.5 g decarbed bud.. trim would be about .50-.75g per edible aprox 22.5 g max (1 oz is the standard here usually) 

I make my oil for the edible batch amount. not based on the 1 cup to 1 oz rule.. I need my meds MUCH stronger then most folks


----------



## akgrown (Jan 28, 2013)

if your using trim and you have enough use what i use

1lb of dry trim - 1lb of butter. This enables you to have a very potent product and also allows you to use mostly regular butter in your recipes which keeps a lot of the green flavor out.


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 28, 2013)

uh per stick...?

I use one Oz of trimmed plant matter (bud, leaves, and stem) per pound of butter.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 28, 2013)

4 ounces of trim per pound of butter. Some mileage may vary.


----------



## Fatkidcaveman (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello everyone..... first thing I wanna say is as a first time grower, long time lurker and first time poster here if it wasn't for these forums and everyones collective knowledge last season would have been a failure that even the DNC would shake their heads at. With that outta the way I'd like to say I really don't think there is an exact trim/bud-butter ratio that I have found. We are all different kinds of consumers; hell on a bad day I consume more medicine than some people get for a month. So I tried my hand at making the good old Cannabutter I had a few hiccups to start with like forgetting the decarb and the soy/sunflower lecithin but I figured why not just get a deep boil started and back'er down a bit which was all good and dandy until I realized I forgot 2 crucial steps and stood over a fucking stove for 20 fucking hours (pardon the language but it really was a temporary hell). When suddenly I realized I could in theory keep this going even longer and get the most outta my pound of SD and SLH trim/buds - pound n half of butter. Long story now shortened up I calls them closet cookies, because I'll be damned if I didn't eat 1 small little cookie and not more than 10 minutes by before I straight napped the fuck out. When I woke up a couple hours later I went for another round of napping but low and behold my damn cookies were gone. Evidently I had stashed them in the closet for safe keeping from the child unit aaaaand my cousin happen to find them and indulged to the point she was begging her woman to come get her cause she dared not drive for fear of napping behind the wheel due to the potency of these cookies she just so happened to find in a closet and had no choice but sound like a town drunk be who the hell finds cookies of that nature in a closet. In the end i found my dosage to be 6oz trim/buds to 1 3/4lbs butter. I do the one extra stick of butter added in for the loss of product during cooking and processing. So yeah I'd say it depends on your level of recklessness or your need to make a tweeker go to sleep like right now as to how stiff you want your ratio. You can knock your cock in the dirt like I did or you can go for a nice mellow relaxing properly prepared 1/2oz trim/buds - 1 1/4lbs butter so you can enjoy your efforts affect. Sorry for the ramble Ladies and Gents and try not to nap the fuck out behind the wheel.


----------



## Mrs.Bombadil (Apr 13, 2020)

Fatkidcaveman said:


> Hello everyone..... first thing I wanna say is as a first time grower, long time lurker and first time poster here if it wasn't for these forums and everyones collective knowledge last season would have been a failure that even the DNC would shake their heads at. With that outta the way I'd like to say I really don't think there is an exact trim/bud-butter ratio that I have found. We are all different kinds of consumers; hell on a bad day I consume more medicine than some people get for a month. So I tried my hand at making the good old Cannabutter [...] Sorry for the ramble Ladies and Gents and try not to nap the fuck out behind the wheel.


I laughed aloud reading your post. Very helpful, thank you! My MIL uses 3oz trim/buds per lb of butter...but I wasn't sure how much plant to use if it's all close trim and keef, no buds. Think 6oz will do it? XD


----------

